# Samsung Galaxy S7



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

Has anyone already made the leap to this phone? If so, how does it perform with the ride apps?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yup I've got it and it works great. Way better than my S5


----------



## gabrielle.rousselov (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah it works perfect, no problems at all


----------

